# Lost my Leopard Gecko HELP!



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay so my adult male leopard gecko who is huge managed to somehow open hes vivarium door last night and both the male and female escaped. I found the female behind my bed but im having loads of trouble with the male and have been looking all day.

The door was shut and so was the window so he couldn't have got far but are there any ways to kind of lure them to me or techniques to finding them? Last time he escaped i found him in my cupboard but he isnt there this time.


----------



## chelseanlee (Feb 9, 2009)

try behind the viv, thats where i found mine. if not i was advised to put moist hides around the room and see if he turns up in one of them.


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Im so worried and really gutted. I've pulled nearly everything out and he is nowhere to be seen. How long can a gecko last without food or water in a house?


----------



## Top Cat (Oct 8, 2009)

I wouldnt get panicking just yet unless youve done the Hoovering:lol2:
He will be fine without food for a few days living off fat reserves and the House is warm I assume, all said he will look for a dark area in your house? 

Nothing for it but to keep looking, hopefully you havent got a cat like me?

Goodluck: victory:


----------



## darloLee (Apr 9, 2009)

* what a nightmare, **good luck finding the little fella : victory:*


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

As said keep looking - dark, small, warm places. Keep the door and window shut and tell anyone who lives with you to as well. You could try putting the viv on the floor, with the heatmat on and door open (obviously only do this if you have other accommodation for your girl). You could try putting flour or talc on the floor to see if you can see any footprints in the morning. He will survive for quite a while so keep looking over the next week or two. 
And buy a lock for the viv door!


----------



## Katie_123 (Jun 30, 2009)

I've just lost my fat tailed gecko! I've put the heating on so hopefully he will be warm enough to come out later...but I can't find him anywhere..really hoping he hasnt got under my kitchen surfaces (cold) and he hasn't come across my tegu that had been out for an hour. I have no idea how I'm going to find him as there is lots of hiding places! Good luck finding your leo


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Ive absolutely checked everywhere and hes nowhere to be seen. I cant find him anywhere im just really panicking. I have a dog but hes fine with the geckos. Im going to make a few moist hides and put them around in my room but im quite sure he isnt here because ive looked like everywhere...


----------



## brian_210 (Sep 6, 2009)

Does anyone know of any food that has a scent that might entice a gecko out of hiding?? or have any other tricks?


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Well im staking out all night on my floor with a torch until i see him hes my fav gecko ever and im devastated that he got out. Ive ordered a lock but im just so worried he might have got crushed under somthing in my room. I need some kind of food which he is attracted too he loves waxies and mealworms so ive left a few trays on the floor and hes fav hide.


----------



## Zacjd. (Oct 10, 2009)

*i know*

Try releasing some bugs and watch em? : victory:


----------



## brian_210 (Sep 6, 2009)

I thought about using waxworms etc but they don't have much scent, so I'm thinking more like warm baby food or banana's as he will smell it from further away!


----------



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

Don't worry, they can live for a good while on the fat reserves in their tail, as well as on household bugs.

When I was a kid my Leo escaped. I found him over two months later, running across the lounge floor in the middle of the night, a bit cold, but no worse for ware. I thought he was a write-off. They're fighters.


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah people are reasurring me. He is a very big gecko and has alot of fat probably coming up for 100g so im not worried about him starving lol... Im just worrying about all of the dangers in my house.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Have you looked in shoes, behind curtains, inside sofas, in clothes/coats, behind pc and in printer, bedclothes. Start at one end of the room and literally examine EVERYTHING. Could he have got under the door and into another part of the house? They will get into the smallest space possible.


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Thats a big problem if hes got into the rest of the house since that would be a lot of ground to check... Im gonna stick my heating on tonight and have to cope with the heat and hope he turns up near a warm heater in the morning. Any other suggestions would be nice im just hoping he didnt find hes way under a floorboard and out another window in the house.


----------



## Crix (Oct 6, 2009)

My sister used to own the leopard geckos that I have now and she told me that one of them escaped before. She thought it was long gone but she found it three months later hiding underneath the oven in the kitchen.


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

I love my gecko too much to lose him for 3 months :O. He is very tame and i hold him for hours a day i need to find him asap. I will pull the house apart before i wait 3 months.


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

yeah when i lost my leopard, i found him under the gas fire in the living room. i tied fishing line around a cricket and used it to lure him out, pulling the cricket away from him each time he went for it, untill he was within grabbing reach...

Good luck!


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

I have heard people say they usually dont move a few meters away from their home. The female must have been a meter away at the most.


----------



## gesh gecko (Feb 11, 2008)

best solution is to put a heat mat with a hide on the floor: victory:


----------



## brian_210 (Sep 6, 2009)

I've found mine! though he was in the viv the whole time. What an idiot :bash: I have the tiniest gap at the bottom of my polestyrene exo terra terrain background stuff, had to take viv apart and break the background. At least I got him back though. They really can get into tiny spaces! Good luck finding yours, I'm sure you're not as stupid as I am!


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Im 100% sure hes not in the viv lol... Im now wondering if hes even in my room or hes got to another part of the house. I do hope he turns up soon


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Anyone? Still looking with no luck im just so unsure where he could be.


----------



## ESAB (May 22, 2009)

aw it awful when they go missing isnt it, I was looking for mine for only an hour and it felt like forever x Just look everywhere even in places you tink they couldnt go but really look closely its amazing how well they blend in, mine did and shes very colourful!!


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Ive been looking for a whole day and i have had no luck... Im starting to think im never going to get him back


----------



## lauren loves leo's (Jul 23, 2009)

GeorgeA2k10 said:


> Okay so my adult male leopard gecko who is huge managed to somehow open hes vivarium door last night and both the male and female escaped. I found the female behind my bed but im having loads of trouble with the male and have been looking all day.
> 
> The door was shut and so was the window so he couldn't have got far but are there any ways to kind of lure them to me or techniques to finding them? Last time he escaped i found him in my cupboard but he isnt there this time.


put the radiator on, and wait over night.
my gecko went missing and i put the rad on and waited overnight. i found her then under my suitcase right under the radiator.

or put a hide with his heat mat under it with a towel over the heat mat.


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Im just so stressed about this ive had to keep all the windows and doors shut so its boiling hot in the house. Im paranoid hes got under my loose floorboard. Im doing a search of the house tommorow and if i dont find him i dont know what to do...


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Dont just look at floor level. Empty the wardrobe look in the folds of your curtains and do try the talc trick to see if he leaves any signs.

i find the damp hides work ever so well.

Dont panic. i lost an adult male for 4 months and found him in a blanket box he had managed to climb into. No water and no food and he had been inthere a long time from the number of poos in there.

P


----------



## eoinfffp (Oct 9, 2009)

the hide boxes around the room are you're best bet mate,check inside shoes bags etc etc.if the door and window was closed he has to be in there,best of luck.


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Some of these 3-6 month posts are really worrying me after a whole day of looking im devestated enough as it is i couldnt imagine waiting 6 months to find him.


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Morning report still no sign and by the look of the powder on the floor he hasnt visited any of the traps ive put down for him. Starting to worry he might be trapped under somthing so im going to tear everything out of my room. Cupboard, Warddrobe. Bed everything and none of them will fit straight out they all have to be taken down.


----------



## beardedgaz (Mar 31, 2007)

trt behind the fridge or freezer the motor behind is always warm if crickets escape thats were they hide and seek out if hes there bet u have escaped crix too good luck


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

You think after a night he would do the meter jump off my desk down through the small gap where the door was slightly open run down a big set of stairs go into my kitchen and go behind the fridge? It just seems to far for me but ill pull it out and have a look.


----------



## beardedgaz (Mar 31, 2007)

why not


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

i hope you find him ok! : victory:


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Ive cleared my room the one with the viv in no sign of him. Im sure the door was open a tiny bit so he could be in another room. Ive checked the fridge and our fridge is closed off and has a cupboard built around it so no sign of him there.


----------



## ESAB (May 22, 2009)

sorry to hear you havent found him yet, wish i could come round and help


----------



## Chapster5 (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow, bad luck  we lost a female gecko once, she must have crawled out without us noticing, found her about 3 days later in the electricaty cupboard (bit weird considering its cold in there) 

Good luck on your quest! Make sure you check EVERY! room in your house, not just your bedroom remember these things can climb!


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Im still so upset about this alot more then i first thought i would be. Im sure he didnt go out the window there is a big drop and if he did i would see him out there since the drop could of killed him. Also the window was only open the tiniest bit. The door was slightly open and ive pulled out my whole room and no sign of him im beginning to think im never going to find him.


----------



## Chapster5 (Oct 3, 2009)

GeorgeA2k10 said:


> Im still so upset about this alot more then i first thought i would be. Im sure he didnt go out the window there is a big drop and if he did i would see him out there since the drop could of killed him. Also the window was only open the tiniest bit. The door was slightly open and ive pulled out my whole room and no sign of him *im beginning to think im never going to find him.*


Don't worry, we all think that at first. They do turn up eventually  unharmed too usually :2thumb:


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

All that worries me is i have a few small cracks in my floor he could have got under the floorboards. And for me to be able to get under there id have to rip the whole length of upstairs up as the floorboards run the whole length of the house.


----------



## Chapster5 (Oct 3, 2009)

Oh... that is a problem is it warm under the floorboards?


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Nope not that i know of i suppose it could be. He is chunky gecko i dont see him getting through the gaps they are only small ones but its just always in the back of my mind.

Ive tried putting food down some of them and if it isnt there in the morning i know he is down there but so far all of the meal worms are still there. Im about 99% sure he aint down there but that 1% keeps bugging me. I had a terrible night sleep last night knowing every little sound could be him walking around i just really hope i find him soon.


----------



## Croesy (Sep 26, 2009)

*escapee*

Mine got out overnight once and after a frantic search I found him curled up in betweeen all the electrics for my vivs, he was curled up around one of the timers. Its very upsetting I do hope you find yours soon.


----------



## Chapster5 (Oct 3, 2009)

Yeh just keep an eye on the meal worm down there He will turn up soon i have no doubt they always do  youll be amazed


----------



## beardedgaz (Mar 31, 2007)

what about behind or on top of the curtains sat in the sun from the window


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Lets just hope he does because out of all of my 4 geckos he is the most active, tame and scratches on hes viv at night for me to pick him up... Losing him is like losing a member of the family and i couldnt imagine what i would do without him im already real upset after only 2 days. Im worried to leave the floorboards open overnight incase he isnt in there and decides to get in there.

Anybody know of a way apart from leaving mealies to lure him to one of the holes in my floor if he is under there? Im gonna give it a few more days before i decide to destroy my bed, cupboard and pull up all my floorboards. Its not like its even laminated flooring or somthing its actual real flooring which holds up my room but id rather my house collapse then me lose my poor gecko


----------



## Chapster5 (Oct 3, 2009)

BUMP!

Any more news?


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Still no sign of him anywhere ive searched through rooms ripped peices of wood out of the bathroom etc and im just starting to think there are 2 options. The floor or the window.


----------



## Chapster5 (Oct 3, 2009)

Check the floor tomorrow then, what kind of window do you have? does it open at the top, or does it open out vertically if you get what i mean?


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

It pushes from bottom open but its heavy i doubt he went out the window its a big drop to the conservatory. Also the holes in the floor are very thin and quite small and he is a chubby gecko so im still not convinced he went down there.

My door was open a small bit that night but im not convinced he went through that little gap in the door when he had the whole of my room to venture through.


----------



## TerrorTortoise (Apr 18, 2009)

I hope you find him :2thumb: try behind a heater or anything that gives out heat. 
i wish you all my luck and if I could I would go and help you.


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Still no sign of my big chubby guy  I suppose he will turn up when he feels the time is right in the meantime im taking everything out my room and thorougly checking it then im gonna have to pay out loads for new flooring once i rip it all up. 

Damn gecko i wish he would just turn up i miss him  And so does the female she has turned really freindly all of a sudden and lets me hold her for ages.


----------



## Chapster5 (Oct 3, 2009)

Cant you take the floor up without damaging it? then you can just put it back down again...


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Like i said the flooring runs the length of my upstairs. Im going to take a few peices and i have a box of crickets that keep going mental making loads of noise so ill stick it under a floorboard and hes hide and see if he goes to it.


----------



## natsuko (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry you lost your gecko, I hope he turns up. If he did go out the window its possible he climbed down the wall well depending on what your bricks are like. I have a few bricks in my viv with leos in and mine climb up the bricks as they have small holes in that they can grip with their nails. I must admit I thought I'd lost one of my leos or that it had been eaten by the other leo in the viv as hadnt seen it in months however I was cleaning out the viv and pulled off the exo terra background that was in there and it was hiding behind there and still hides there to this day. Do you have a background in your viv? Have you tried leaving the viv open or creating some kind of trap for the leo to climb into but not out if that makes sense.


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

The problem is ive pulled bassicly everything out of my room that is not essential eg. Bed, Cupboard, Computer, Computer Desk, Xbox and all have been checked throroughly. Ive put some food under the floorboards and im keeping a close eye on it. If he went out the window ( Which i doubt it was freezing cold out there that night and wasnt open much ) where would he have went?

Also i have a conservatory under my window about a 2 meter drop to it then another 2 meter drop again to the floor and ive checked all around the floor and no sign if him.

My door was slightly open that night the only 2 doors open upstairs ( My bathroom and brothers room ) have both been checked no sign. I can only guess he may have gone downstairs or somthing?


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hes still missing


----------



## BARDNEYLOCK (Aug 31, 2006)

sorry to hear that hope he comes back soon. I know how you feel I have a golden gecko that has escaped but not caught him yet.
Good luck


----------



## ESAB (May 22, 2009)

sorry to hear that, hes probably tucked away warm and cosy enjoying his little adventure x


----------



## Chapster5 (Oct 3, 2009)

Dont abandon all hope! He will return its just a matter of time... Keep your eyes peeled if you watching tv/film with the lights off just incase he bombs it across the floor lol.

By the way did you check all downstairs? Or other upstairs rooms?


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

They really do pop up un-expected. My Baby beardie (about 4-6") at the time escaped. Looked everywhere. Talking on the phone a month later, talking about him gettign out suprisingly. And there, basking on the pc!! was a very full baby beardie!!. He'll pop up!


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Still not shown up. I havent checked all rooms only the ones which the doors were open on. I suppose i better check the other 2 rooms and the rest downstairs. I havent given up but i was getting myself real worked up and upset about it and very frustrated so i have had to slow down with the looking.


----------



## boost-boy74 (Feb 24, 2009)

GeorgeA2k10 said:


> Still not shown up. I havent checked all rooms only the ones which the doors were open on. I suppose i better check the other 2 rooms and the rest downstairs. I havent given up but i was getting myself real worked up and upset about it and very frustrated so i have had to slow down with the looking.


just take your time - im sure hes safe........


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Enough of the slow looking. Today is the day he turns up because today im taking my bed and cupboard out of my room and ripping up all my floorboards. IF he still dont show hes gotta be in another room.

I seriously doubt he pushed the window open enough to get out the window is very heavy and hard to push.


----------



## luke622 (Oct 14, 2008)

did u find him?


----------



## ilovemygeckos (Aug 6, 2009)

luke622 said:


> did u find him?


blimey either you expect him to have light furniture or be built like Arnie. :lol2:

hope you find him safe and sound.


----------



## mufc_1989 (Jun 20, 2009)

its when you have the floorboards up and the furniture outside when you go downstairts and find him next to the kettle


----------



## lee young (Oct 14, 2009)

have you checked all the pockets and folds of your clothes in your wardrobe/drawers/hanging up? My friend found his baby cornsnake curled up in the pocket of his dressing gown in his wardrobe?


----------



## robbo1985 (Oct 2, 2009)

my snake got out when i had her, found her 2 weeks later, i was so depresed, till i found her. i also ripped up the floor boards in 2 rooms but she wasnt there


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Well after destroying my £400 bed and my £400 cupboard and ripping up a good amount of flooring hes still not appearing. Also ive checked all clothes no sign of him and nope im not built like arnie lmao and my furniture isnt light it did take me a good few hours to get it all out of my room.

This leaves the option of him being in another room ( Checked them all but only 1 thoroughly not including mine )

So im going to have to get another male gecko to go with my female as she is very depressed and has once again gone off her food ( Lucky wax worms exist lol, and i know they dont get lonely but i feel bad for her )

On the up side if he shows up soon it means i have an excuse to get ANOTHER gecko bringing the total to 6 lol and me getting another in no way means im not going to keep trying real hard to look for him. I just like an excuse to get more geckos because now my room is empty i have loaaads more space.


----------



## Limits (Oct 14, 2009)

When you say destroy do you mean dismantle or are both objects just firewood now?! 

Id suggest being careful when searching through things as you may not see him and throwing something that hes either in or being hit by it. 

Is there any chance he could get inside your matress or sofas? I dont suggest ripping them open unless theres already a hole in them.

Might be worth asking your parents/friends to help with delicate and expensive furniture! 

Good luck anyway. I like the idea of the talc traps.


----------



## Chapster5 (Oct 3, 2009)

Free Bump!

Anymore news yet?


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

I mean dismantling them but ive checked them and no lizard :| But by destroying i mean its all being cut down and thrown and it wouldn't have happened if the lizard hadn't have escaped. Still no sign of him :|


----------



## Gina. (Sep 9, 2009)

Really hope you find him


----------



## Chapster5 (Oct 3, 2009)

Bump*


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

lizzi the blizzard lizard ended up under the floor boards and it took 3 1/2 hours and a worried guilty mother pulling plaster off walls to get the little bugger out... luckily we only waited 2 weeks to pull up the floorboards ... she's a fatty but wont be handled anymore... not that she was friendly prior to escaping x


----------



## abi78 (Sep 30, 2008)

I've read through every post and had my fingers crossed that by the time I came to the end you'd have found him. I lost my baby beardie once and found him wedged under the fridge, only the tip of his nose was sticking out from the side.
Good luck... Hope he turns up soon
There's always sniffer dogs!


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Still no sign of him  Where could he beeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## rach87 (Oct 4, 2009)

any luck today hun?


----------



## Siders77 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hope you find him soon


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Still no sign of him... I do think hes a goner i dont see much chance of finding him and i checked under the floor but couldnt look the whole way so if hes down there hes screwed now ive just got laminated flooring down.


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

Try putting out a bowl of butterworm or waxies just in case maybe.

Best of luck.


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

this worked when yoshi ran under some furniture and i couldnt get him out.. when i went back for him he had gone..put a childs bucket, , with books like steps up to the top. put some waxies, veg or w/e leos eat in the bucket.. put talc down around the bucket to see if he came/left.. do this in each room of the house. also go all Army on his bum and put talc down on each doorway.. so if he enters/leaves a room you can see. write it down in a notepad and repeat every night.. also go get some baby food dessert with banan's put it in a jug of hot water, (or microwave it) put them in baby bowls around the house in buckets.. again with talc around the base so you can see if he comes/goes.. more than likley hes in a room and wont leave it. so you need one in each room. offer food/moist hide in each room along with a heatmat with a towel or something simlar and he'll turn up..


gl <3


----------



## Chapster5 (Oct 3, 2009)

BUMP

Any news?


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Still no sign...


----------



## darren81 (Aug 13, 2009)

Yea good luck finding him i would just look anywhere warm and hidden.

That proberly doesnt help at all but good luck anyway.

Ooh just a thought what about behind fridges freezers ect if he can get in the kitchen.


----------



## abi78 (Sep 30, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Maybe leave a heat mat and a bowl of mealworms out?

One night keep the light off and get a red bulb, keep eagle-eyed for movement and listen for any noise in the room.


----------



## smithyUK88 (Sep 12, 2009)

any sign of the leo yet? : victory:


----------



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

Good luck and I hope you find him. Chances are its not going to be within a couple days - he may turn up a month or 2 down the line. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## ilovemygeckos (Aug 6, 2009)

I tried looking for this thread the other day - Is there any luck yet? Hope you have found him without ripping up the floorboards as that may just give him/her somewhere else to hide until you seal it up again... not a happy thought


----------



## hannahdougal (Nov 27, 2008)

*lost leo*

hiya. I lost my leo 6years ago. She got out the same way and made her way under the floor boards by getting behind the sink. BUT last year after giving up hope of ever finding her again years ago she turned up on my bathroom floor!!! Skinny but none the worse for wear. Now she is happy healthy and chunky! 
So dont give up hope and keep hunting! Good luck


----------



## Gertrude (Sep 15, 2009)

hannahdougal said:


> hiya. I lost my leo 6years ago. She got out the same way and made her way under the floor boards by getting behind the sink. BUT last year after giving up hope of ever finding her again years ago she turned up on my bathroom floor!!! Skinny but none the worse for wear. Now she is happy healthy and chunky!
> So dont give up hope and keep hunting! Good luck


OMG, WOW. I wonder where she was all that time. I bet you couldn't believe your eyes when you found her.

It just goes to show that you shouldn't give up hope, they are strong little animals.


----------



## hannahdougal (Nov 27, 2008)

I screamed lol. I could not believe it! They are incredibly tough little animals


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Omfg guys!!!! Omfg omfg my brother just screamed from the toilet lizzzaaardd he had gone round the back of the bath and climbed in a wooden bit behind my toilet!!!! Ive found him after all this time!!!!!


----------



## Dazed (Nov 10, 2009)

I love a story with a happy ending. Gratz.


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Im so shocked! Hes abit stressed and has lost some weight in hes tail but other then that he looks GREAT! !! ! ! ! Im so shocked lol!


----------



## fubar (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh wow that is so cool. We have been following this post since it started and we have been willing you to find him.

Oh thats made my weekend, I'm so pleased for you.

YAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY!:2thumb::no1:

Carly & Paul xxx


----------



## rach87 (Oct 4, 2009)

oh wow that's great :2thumb:


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!!! Hes sleeping atm but he doesnt want any food etc... I think hes just abit shocked atm


----------



## daveplymouth (May 26, 2009)

there ya go he just wanted a piss:2thumb:

congrats,


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Whats weird is i checked there 1 million times and no sign... I think he navigated himself through my flooring and got up under the bath then through a gap...


----------



## Leo_Girl (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow thats so good to hear it must have been stressful for you (and him) hes probably happy to be back home with warmth care and a viable food source


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

I should have gone to sleep ages ago but ive been watching him... Hes just eat loads of mealworms and has let me hold him for a while :2thumb: Gonna leave him to rest for the night and ill probably keep him separate from hes freind for a while yet.


----------



## ESAB (May 22, 2009)

oh I am so glad hes turned up!! I was hoping to read this :2thumb:


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Im amazed hes really healthy aswell and back to his normal self so fast! I picked him up and he decided to climb up and sleep on my head :2thumb:


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

They have fallen asleep together in that position :gasp: The only male and female i know who have never made an attempt to mate and he is very protective over her... The only gecko i know of her getting along with!


----------



## abi78 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thats amazing mate. I'm dead chuffed for you. xx


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

fantastic news lad yo found him :2thumb:


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

I thought he deserved a treat so hes had a few wax worms and they have a couple of new ( Rather EXPENSIVE  ) Hides..


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

ahh what a lovely ending lol


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

I think its safe to say hes made a full recovery from hes 1 month wander around the house : victory: The only visible difference in him is that he has lost a tiny bit of weight in hes tail but he is a huge gecko anyways so it really doesn't make any difference.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

GeorgeA2k10 said:


> Im so shocked! Hes abit stressed and has lost some weight in hes tail but other then that he looks GREAT! !! ! ! ! Im so shocked lol!


Haha!! This is amzing. I just literally lost my baby Leo about 5 weeks old. I found him within half hour though!! Can't believe it he was sat behind my desktop computer base on the floor must have been loving the heat coming out the back. I was panicking loads I've only had him a week, il never put him in a rub again!! Lol, he's an escape artist Leopardo da vinci.

Nav x


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

Glad you found him my OH's gecko did a runner also,

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/702546-were-ecapee-where-would-go.html

are these quite shy and placid reptiles actually commando trained or something.


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

BoscMonster said:


> image


Haha, that's amazing!! 

Here's my little one hiding behind my computer


----------

